# George Barnsley's, Sheffield, October 2015



## HughieD (Oct 15, 2015)

Funny that it's taken me so long to go round this place, especially given how close it is and how legendary a place too. But at last get round it I did with non-member S-Kempy. It's been done to death but that's because it is a special place. You can literally spend hours in this gem. Entry has been on-and-off over the years. The way in is a bit of a round-the-houses affair but once in you have the run of the place. There's loads to see - multiple buildings with multiple floors, each floor with multiple rooms. It's not been trashed and there's plenty to see aside from the fabric of the building. Some of the floors are a bit rotten but strategically placed planks do the trick quite nicely. For such a big place there isn't that much history about it. Here's a summary of what I could find.

George Barnsley and sons were England's premier makers of forge filing and cutting tools for leather workers and shoe makers The company was founded in 1836 and was initially based on Wheeldon Street. Records show they moved to Cornhill in 1847 and then on to Cornish Place, on the River Don, just three years later. By this time they had expanded their product range to include steel files and butchers knives. George Barnsley was Master Cutler in 1883. The company grew throughout the 19th century and the Barnsley family were well thought of in the Steel city. Their 1944 listing identified them as manufactures of files and blades, shoe knives and leather workers tools. Four years later they became a Ltd company. George Barnsley died at his home at No. 30 Collegiate Crescent on 30th March 1958 where he lived with wife Mabel and mother-in-law Elizabeth. Sadly the factory became outdated and the inefficient production meant that the company could not keep pace with a competitive import market. With the costs of production growing George Barnsley's closed its doors in 2003. The site has sat derelict and unused ever since.

The place as mentioned earlier is very big and also very atmospheric/photogenic. Hence it has been very difficult getting my pictures down to below 30. Anyhow, that's enough tittle-tattle. Let's get on with the show...

A few externals for starters:


img8184 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8185 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And we're in. Some heavy machinery:


img2093 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the great smell of very old Brut:


img2095 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Had to take the Typhoo tea shot:


img2126 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nature's not far away:


img2134 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Holy deck-chair!


img2150 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But it's all about cupboards innnit?


img2156 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..and tea:


img2160 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Wall-to-wall cupboards!


img2164 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And holes too!


img2174 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2176 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Obligatory bridge shot:


img2179 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Loving the doors:


img2198 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2200 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Sneaky external from the third floor:


img2211 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2214 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2216 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Wonder if the light-bulb still works?


img2230 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Top of the shop!


img2232 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2242 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2249 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2258 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ladies!


img2262 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Alfresco!


img2266 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2268 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ooooo...spiral staircase porn!


img2273 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2293 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2300 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2301 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2304 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Last one out turn off the lights...


img2312 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nicely done Hughie!


----------



## smiler (Oct 15, 2015)

You Nailed it Hughie, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done, that's one hell of a report! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm amazed how some of the iconic bits in there still appear to be in good nick, and not smashed up! Long may that continue. Good work my man.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done. I recon I could stay inside this gem for a week and not be bored of it when it's over.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow this place looks great HughieD, and your photos are amazing!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 16, 2015)

Cheers for the kind comments folks. GBs does take a bit of beating it has to be said.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 16, 2015)

You've captured it so well.I'm seeing things I missed in previous posts!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 16, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> You've captured it so well.I'm seeing things I missed in previous posts!



You are spot on there. A fabulous set of images that certainly record that 'After' moment in superb clarity - all the 'Before' images are in my head as I knew this place very well in its working past. Most of my leather working tools came from those self same shelves and cupboards - when I purchased them direct from the factory in the early 70's - they were old stock then, but made from steel that will sharpen and hold an edge for ages! None of your modern day 'Stanley Knife' crap.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 16, 2015)

That's a lovely set of this fantastic place hughie.i could easily go back here.even though I have been twice.


----------



## Turbotec (Oct 17, 2015)

Fab pics really enjoyed this set


----------



## HughieD (Oct 17, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a lovely set of this fantastic place hughie.i could easily go back here.even though I have been twice.



Cheers mate...give us a shout if ya coming over...



Turbotec said:


> Fab pics really enjoyed this set



Thank you kind sire.

Here's few from my phone in panorama mode...


GeorgeBarnsleys3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


GeorgeBarnsleys2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


GeorgeBarnsleys1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


GeorgeBarnsleys4 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## degenerate (Oct 19, 2015)

Love it! I really need to see this myself sometime soon.


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 19, 2015)

What phone did you get those panoramas on? They came out lovely! I love the scripting on the garage door and that above the double doors


----------



## HughieD (Oct 19, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> What phone did you get those panoramas on? They came out lovely! I love the scripting on the garage door and that above the double doors



Cheers mate. It's a Samsung S4 mini...


----------



## ironsky (Oct 31, 2015)

A factory frozen in time and crying out for preservation it would make a fantastic museum been near Kelhelm Island museum . Is the plaque to Mozzar still in their ? Nice report.


----------

